# Television Interview!!!



## casperwhiskey (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.myfoxwghp.com/myfox/pages/Home/Detail;jsessionid=D6FF2F7D9AC328D38002D3B2594BB1C9?contentId=6391474&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1&sflg=1

 I did this interview this spring I think it turned out well and you can see how I display items
 David


----------



## Michdigger (Dec 8, 2008)

That was great thanks...You have one hell of a collection there and beg you to post some closeups of your stuff. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 8, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: casperwhiskey
> 
> http://www.myfoxwghp.com/myfox/pages/Home/Detail;jsessionid=D6FF2F7D9AC328D38002D3B2594BB1C9?contentId=6391474&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1&sflg=1
> 
> ...


 
 Great job on that interview David and really a great collection you have there.  Welcome "*back*" to the forum, I hope you will stick around for awhile and offer your expertise and share your collection with us.  We love seeing pictures and reading stories.


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2008)

The announcer did a woderful job with this story.
 Excellent job of giving a brief bio of the Casper whiskey co.
 Very nice........


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 9, 2008)

Super job!!  great spotlight exposure for the hobby !!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey that was awesome!!! Cheers!!! -Charlie


----------



## sandchip (Dec 9, 2008)

Great to see the media portraying collectors as something other than looters.  Thanks for sharing, David.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

Brad Jones from Fox 8 is a collector of bakelite radios.He does a spotlight on many aspects of antiques a couple times a month. Brad is a super guy and has helped support Reggie Lynch's show that the Southeastern Bottle Club puts on in Greensboro in November. This is the show's 7th year and over 150 tables were sold. 
 David


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 10, 2008)

That was interesting,and I didn't hear the talk of Ching$ & Ching$ once []


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Rick,
    Ching$ & Ching$ will come after I'm gone!! I do sell a few items to support my habit and upgrade my collection . I got my start diving and digging for bottles in the late 1970's and I can say that I never have made any money on bottles. The collection has grown through selling and trading items. I was a chemistry major with a minor in history and I collect out of love of history. You never OWN any of this Stuff, Just lease it for awhile. I am sorry for the new collectors because the cost to lease these items has gone through the roof!!! In these economic times many of our collections and or 401K's have lost alot of value.

 David


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2008)

VERY ,VERY ENJOYABLE! BACK WHEN I HAD A BIT OF MONEY I COULD HAVE BOUGHT A COBALT CASPERS,STILL KICKING MYSELF FOR NOT GETTING IT! MY BROTHER IN LAW AND SISTER LIVE PRETTY CLOSE TO WINSTON./SALEM AT WILKS CO.[ACTUALLY ROARING RIVER. ] I KEEP HOPING HE WILL RUN UP ON ONE CHEAP! WELL ANY WAY GREAT INTERVEIW AND YEAH PLEASE LET US SEE YOUR COLLECTION! JAMIE


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 11, 2008)

very cool, probably one of the best portrayals of bottle collecting in the mass media I have ever seen!

 I notice in one of the pan shots you had a few embossed seal American whiskeys... what are they?


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 11, 2008)

E.P.Middleton & bro 1825 wheat whiskey Phila, G.W. Middleton 1825 Wheat whiskey Phila., F.M.Potts Atlanta GA.,E.P Middleton 1843 Pure Rye Phila. I have about 50 american seals
 David


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 11, 2008)

my god, I envy you!  lol...  have you seen with "N. VANBEIL - 88 - CHAMBERS ST - NEW YORK?"  1/5 tall whiskey?

 unfortunate...


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 12, 2008)

Nathan Van Beil, What a great color.  I have it in amber. Great bottle
 David


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 12, 2008)

Last purchased seal on Ebay.listed as amber?  No Amber in this Bottle. Strawberry puce!!!!!


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 12, 2008)

I would like to buy puce Whiskey bottles for this price every day


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 12, 2008)

No Picture last time


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 12, 2008)

you bastard!  I was the second high bidder on that...  got it for a steal too!  Nice bottle.... what held me back was what looks like a chip under the seal.  Is it?

 I have all the pieces for the lip of the vanbeil, gonna repair that one...


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 12, 2008)

It does have an in making flaw under seal edge. 
 But what a killer bottle!!
 Do you collect seals?
 Did you see the  Steel(e), De Waele & Fithian, Peerless Rye Whiskey Philda Seal I bought about a month ago. Never seen this bottle and these guys were only in business 3 years and the address that is on the seal for 1 year.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 12, 2008)

I hear you Dave...
  I don't buy a whole lot of bottles anymore.I used to do the Ebay thing with seconds and common stuff,build up a fair amount of $ and by a good bottle.I just got sick of Ebay.

   Here is a quote from Norm-Heckler about the money crunch and bottles.
 "The very good stuff will continue well,those people have money and will continue to invest well and buy good bottles.The medium range and lesser stuff will be hurt some,although we have not seen it yet."

 The high end bottles will always be in demand.I wish I could afford a few of them.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to, lets say.  They usually go higher then I can spend in auction though.  My big area is glass house patent whiskey bottles, Willington Doytt, etc...  So any 1/5 or 1/6 seal bottles are up there on my list, but except for this one I dug I have yet to own one...

 Given I mostly go after the crude utilitarian glass house type bottles, American seals from 1860's70's are right up my alley...


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 12, 2008)

I have always bought good bottles, I collected NC flasks but they are over priced and only worth the high prices locally. I would much rather have a pontiled applied handle embossed  bottle than a clear strap flask that sells for the same amount.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 12, 2008)

This seal showed up on ebay about 2 months ago and  I have never seen it nor is it listed in books.Steel(e), De Waele & Fithian, 821 Chestnut Peerless Pure Rye, Philada. They were only in business together 3 years and only at the 821 Address 1 Year (1873)


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 12, 2008)

thats cool, has a stop sign impression...  did you buy it?  I just started looking on e-bay again in the last couple weeks, needed a certain bottle for a friend, and of course got lulled into a few selfish purchases...  I've had a lot of bad experiences with e-bay because I used to take a lot of risks on risky sellers, and had a few bad buyers.  I called it quits last spring.  But its seems to have gotten me again!  Its hard to pass up...


----------



## NCdigger5 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great interview its nice to see some good North Carolina bottles.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Dec 13, 2008)

Ebay: My 2 cents worth 
  I have only purchased one item that had a replaced top, I had checked it with a black light and missed seeing it. The top came off in a guys hand at the Shoops Grove show a year or two later and the bottom by luck struck several bottles but did no damage. The repair was a professional job and I don't believe the seller knew. I have 419 feedbacks @ 100% , I have returned 3 bottles that the sellers had not described damage or condition properly and was promply refunded. One seller would have paid freight both ways but I wouldn't accept it and paid the return postage. I believe that sellers that have 99% or higher feedback are likly to be honest straight up Dealers. The tit for tat from a dead beat buyer has hurt a lot of dealers.
   I have sold on ebay but I think the current regulations for selling (Have to support Paypal ) I really dislike. Ebay can double dip. I also hate the scambled bidder Id's. I would like to know whom I'm bidding against or at least who won the auction. Greedybay is so scared they will lose a sale outside their site that they are ruining their business. If sellers don't want to sell and buyers don't trust other bidders. I see them having some tough times ahead. 
 This bottle forum is probably one of the best places to develope contacts and deals. No one here wants to risk their integrity or creditablity as a dealer. The posts would ruin any future deals and a dealer's sales at bottle shows.
 David


----------

